# Rat cage from a storage cube grid thing?



## RachelxYu

Hi, I was planning on making a cage from those storage cubes like:
http://www.guineapigcages.com/photos/showphoto.php/photo/5008

BUT, I have NO CLUE where to get the mesh kinds. There are just the grid kinds too, but the spacing is probably an inch or so, too much for a rat!
So I was wondering if anyone has a cage made out of grids, and can tell me WHERE to get the mesh kind or maybe a grid with small spacings. I was planning on getting females, but if the grid holds males, I'll get males 
THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! If I can find a cheap cage, my mom will let me get pet rats


----------



## TamSmith

That kind of mesh wouldn't be good for a rat. They can get there toes stuck in it easily and lose a toe 

The kind that are an inch are safer and you can cover it with hardware cloth to keep them from getting out. Those can be found at target but they are $26 (or something) for only 16 squares. I was thinking of making one for my girls but for just the grids it would be about $100 for the cage I want to make. 

This guy makes cages like that but I wouldn't buy from him. He's very expensive and that one doesn't even come with the grids only the levels. You have to buy the grids separately. I have heard that cages like that are difficult to clean and very heavy. I'm still thinking of making one anyway because I want it to fit in a specific place in my room. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-Story-Rabbit-...ltDomain_0&hash=item483b07eddb#ht_4483wt_1094


----------



## RachelxYu

I was thinking about lining the shelves with fleece or something to make it safe... Wouldn't it still be okay? I only need something suitable for 2 rats.


----------



## TamSmith

But climbing up the sides will still be dangerous. You're better off with the wider grids and covering it with hardware cloth. I don't know how big and how many levels you want to make but mine would have been $100+ by the time it is finished and for that much you might as well spend a little more and get a single critter nation or a good martains. Since you only need it for 2 rats, your's will probably be a lot smaller than mine since i was making it for 4 girls and an extra level on it's own on top for my loner girl. 

I'll send yo a PM to a site where we were discussing cages like these.


----------



## RachelxYu

Well what about the "Kid Size squares?"
http://www.guineapigcages.com/photos/showphoto.php/photo/502
Does anyone have ANY idea where to get those?


----------



## TamSmith

Heh no idea. I've never seen those. The double grid is interesting but it would be cheaper to use hardware cloth.


----------



## RachelxYu

If i was going to reinforce it with hardware cloth, couldnt i just make a cage out of hardware cloth? >.<
Siggh


----------



## TamSmith

Thats doable. I know other people have. Personally I like the idea of using the grids more though because it's sturdier but I want a huge cage and using just hardware cloth won't work for me.


----------



## PixieRei

This is what I have and it works for me

http://www.petcentreonline.co.uk/ecommerce/ProdImages/ferret3.jpg


----------



## RachelxYu

Yeah, but isn't that cage really expensive?? I only have about $60 to spend on a cage...


----------



## em_rbass

Ugh. I have FIRST HAND experience with storage cube grid cages. I actually have my boys in one now. I would provide you with a picture of the cage, but I have no batteries in my camera at the moment. I used the small mesh grids you have pictured, AND I can tell you where to get them.. But its really important that you know now that a storage cube cage is generally a bad idea. Here's why!

1. It can be challenging to get all of the right supplies to make the cage usable.
For me, the idea of being able to build my own cage and make it any size, along with adding as many levels as I wanted, was extremely appealing. My first cage design had the dimensions of 28 inches long, 56 inches high (it was a tall cage with 4 levels) and 14 inches deep. I bought a plastic storage bin to use as the dropping pan, thinking the 16 inch depth advertised on the storage bin's label would allow me to make the cage the right size for my boys (bear in mind that cage depth should be at least 16 inches for males, and at least 14 inches for females). Unfortunately, almost all storage bin brands (Sterilite, Rubbermaid) advertise an inaccurate size anyway. The bins are usually wider and deeper at the top where the lid fits, with the bottom being several inches narrower. Thinking I could just use something else for a dropping pan and redesign my cage, I found that Cororplast was hard to come by in my area. It sold in large pieces for about $20-30 and up, and I was like you.. I only had about $60 to spend on a cage. I ended up using a pan from an old rabbit cage I had, and its GALVANIZED.. meaning it soaks up the pee smell bad. I checked out some cement mixing trays at Home Depot and Lowe's, but the same problem that exists with plastic storage bins also exists with these things - the trays are a bit wider and deeper at the edge than they are at the bottom. Maybe getting Coroplast wouldn't be as difficult or expensive for you, but rats can easily chew it up and shred it.

2. Adequate cage design is often an issue.
Because the grids have teeny openings in the mesh, it makes hanging toys and hammocks extremely difficult. I also had issues with escapes. My boys are fairly robust now, but my youngest rat (whom I introduced to the others in December) was small enough to squeeze through the gaps on corners of the grids. If you take a look at the grids in the picture you linked to, you'll see what I'm talking about. I noticed a girl on the C&C cages website (with the same grids and cage dimensions as mine) used binder clips to keep the gaps on the corners blocked off. Thinking I'd try that on an already constructed cage, I found that it was difficult to fit my fingers AND binder clips in all the narrow gaps. I had a hard time getting them on there securely enough, and because of this my little escapee was determined enough to squeeze his head through until they fell off. On top of that, I used plastic zip ties to secure the grids together.. which my rats could have easily chewed through (and on occasion, they did). Although you may not have these same problems with your cage, rats finding ways to break out is a common problem among homemade cages. Sigh.

3. Size and cleaning difficulty will likely be a big problem with any storage cube cage.
The cage my rats are in now is 25 inches long, 19 inches wide and 28 inches high. The thing is HEAVY. Seriously, it is so hard to move on my own. It takes me well over an hour to clean the thing. Its held together by zip ties, so.. having to LIFT it out of the pan, move it through the doorways and into the shower to wash it off is extremely awkward and difficult. If you get the grids with the 1" squares, not only will the cage be bulky enough on its own, but you will likely have to cover the grids with hardware cloth. That will in turn make the cage even heavier and harder to clean off. In addition to that, adding hardware cloth to the grids will only be an added expense.

4. Safety might be an issue.
I recently had to replace a grid on the back of the cage because my boys began gnawing on a slightly bent piece of metal in the mesh. Although they hadn't yet chewed a large hole in it, the metal was sticking out INWARD and could have easily injured one of the rats. The mesh on the grids is too small, but no one has had to deal with any caught toes so far. It doesn't mean that it won't ever happen, though (not that I plan on LETTING it happen. My boys might have to spend a few nights in the "hotel cage," because I am SICK of this thing and am actively looking to find them a better, safer cage online). The grids with the larger square openings still make it possible for even the chubbiest males to stick their heads through, and a determined or curious rat could become stuck. As mentioned before, an escape is also something you'll probably have to deal with at some point, which can lead to injury as well (loose electrical wires, heights, other household pets, etc.).

5. Chances are, it will cost you more than $60 to build the cage and make it work.
And if it *doesn't* cost you more than $60 initially, it definitely won't be long before it does wind up being more expensive than that anyway. And worst of all.. You still won't have the cage you want. The grids can be difficult to find and expensive to buy online or in stores. Buying more grids to add on to the cage is an added expense. Buying hardware cloth to COVER the grids is another added expense. Buying zip ties and other parts to safely secure the cage is also an--you got it--added expense! After the cage is built, you still have to worry about the expense of fleece/bedding, toys, food, etc. Deciding you're sick of the cage and trying to find a decent manufactured one is the biggest expense of all. Honestly? I wish I had just saved the money I used on the grids to buy a DECENT cage, like a single level CN, a Martin's even an eBay cage.

So, LONG STORY SHORT.. don't make the same mistake I did! I was stupid to think that I wouldn't have the same issues some other people have had with their storage cube cages. I *hate* the freaking thing, and my precious ratties aren't too thrilled about it either. Regardless, the boys will be getting a REAL cage A.S.A.P. The down side? I'm already out all the money I spent on it, which could have been used to put toward a much better cage and nicer toys. I know it can be frustrating with limited funds and all, and if you start asking about cages on the forums.. people will more than likely suggest you buy a CN or a Martin's cage. The shipping on a Martin's can kill you, and even the single level CN is a bit above your price range at $149.99 from allpetfurniture.com (free shipping, though! Just throwing that out there). My suggestion? Save your $60, check Craig's List daily in your area, check kijiji.com, and take a look at these cages: 

http://stores.ebay.com/Cageworld-1

Free shipping on many of them. The price you see is what you pay. So sorry for the long-winded response. Just be sure to get a safe, decent sized cage BEFORE you get the rats. They'll thank you for it. YOU'LL thank you for it when you go to clean it. Good luck!


----------



## RachelxYu

Thank you for alllll of that information!! I'm starting to think twice about it and thinking about just getting a premade cage... I was thinking maybe this cage?
http://www.petco.com/product/106171/PETCO-Rat-Manor-Habitat.aspx?CoreCat=SmallAnimalFC_CagesHabitats
It looks like a nice, roomy cage.... except for the platforms... Does anyone know how I can make the levels safe for little feet?
Oh... just incase I need to know, do you mind telling me where you got the mesh/grids? I'm just curious and have been searching FOR EVER so it'll be nice to know where you found them  Thanks


----------



## Knoahe

RachelxYu said:


> Thank you for alllll of that information!! I'm starting to think twice about it and thinking about just getting a premade cage... I was thinking maybe this cage?
> http://www.petco.com/product/106171/PETCO-Rat-Manor-Habitat.aspx?CoreCat=SmallAnimalFC_CagesHabitats
> It looks like a nice, roomy cage.... except for the platforms... Does anyone know how I can make the levels safe for little feet?
> Oh... just incase I need to know, do you mind telling me where you got the mesh/grids? I'm just curious and have been searching FOR EVER so it'll be nice to know where you found them  Thanks


I have never used it, but everyone whom I know have used it hate it. It appears very, very small, too small to house rats. [Especially for males] I have heard things get tossed from the levels constantly, it does not have a lot of space, very small doors, wired-levels, etc.

I would not recommend it, but I would talk to someone who has owned it before. 

You can go on places like Craigslist, Ebay, your local city ads, etc. and I am sure you could find a decent pre-owned cage for about that price depending on the size. If you're willing to spend it, for about $100 + shipping [around $120 all together], you can get a single unit critter nation from For Happy Dogs. 

http://www.forhappydogs.com/p-147-critter-nation-single-unit-161.aspx

The double unit is only about 20-40 dollars more, they are large and nice cages. 

Thank goodness for Lml for finding such a nice site that are selling great cages so cheap! I am so greatful.


----------



## TamSmith

I have a rat manor because it came with one of my rescued girls. She is alone in the cage so it is big enough for her. I couldn't imagine keeping another rat in that cage. It really isn't as big as it seems. It's an ok cage but really not worth the money to me. The shelves are flimsy and are starting to break creating sharp points all over. I have to check it constantly to make sure she won't get hurt. The construction of it isn't that great and I know someone who recently ended up with a rat losing a toe in this cage. If you have the money to buy it, I think it's better to wait a little bit longer and save for a CN or a Martin's.


----------



## dreamchaser023

To me, the price and quality of the Petco Rat Manor just do not add up. However, if this is the route you choose to go, than all the power to ya.  But if you are open to suggestions, I would look into Martin's Cages as the price and quality do add up (in my opinion). Another point to look at is the Rat Manor is made is China (so you would be supporting China's economy), while the Martin's Cages are made in the USA (so you would supporting our economy, which could really use it). 

With Martin's you want to make sure to order the cage "powder-coated" as the galvanized steal will absorb odors, rust, and for rats that like to chew on the bars, may cause zinc poisoning. You can also contact the company and ask to make the doors bigger (which is very nice feature when you are cleaning the cage. Tiny doors makes cleaning a bit difficult). With the Petco Rat Manor you will not be able to request larger doors, you are stuck with what you paid for (and those doors are tiny...). 

Anyhoo, if you would like to take a look at Martin's Cages, you can find them in the link below. 

-->http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/rat/

The first listed cages on the site, are not suitable for rats as the size is too small, but starting from the R680 and down the cages are good for rats. 


Good luck!


----------



## ratlover5

cool idea


----------

